# PHEV aka Prius Hybrid Electric Vehicle kit or not



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

If your going for over all quality Plug in Supply and Auto be Yours are leading the others. Enginer kits are nice however, the 8kw kit that can be purchased is two 4kw put together. Enginer has made some product improvements to the original kit. My concern with Enginer is product support, quality, and over all satisfaction after sale/install. I have read where more than one DIY Prius owners ran into complications and had some difficulty with enginer forum as well.


----------



## Susho (Jan 4, 2013)

MD-Tech have re-emerged with their 4kWh PHEV kit. They have been working on the kit for the last year. New Headway batteries and improvements in the BMS.

At the moment the PHEV Kit is only available from a European Distributor as MD-Tech have only just re-emerged after Enginer went their own way in 2011. They are now looking for Distributors in other countries. The kit now has an E-Mark for the first time, EMC emissions were reduced for the qualification.

Data can be downloaded for review at http://www.plughybrid.de/phev-system/
The website still carries pictures of the RFE battery, it will be updated in a few days. The biggest change is that active balancing is always on (every two minutes) and does a pretty good job. The Hi to Lo cell average is 0.05 volts. Changes to the converter have also been made.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

A couple of things come to mind from susho reply. I will start with the most basic to me.
Whats new about headway?
The link you provide shows images of the Enginer V6(whats new)?
Enginer USA aka Automation Tech aka Jack C not present USA domestic
market past 4-5 months(just old websites)Whats new there?
Lastly my previous post was OLD...........


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Susho said:


> MD-Tech have re-emerged with their 4kWh PHEV kit. They have been working on the kit for the last year. New Headway batteries and improvements in the BMS.
> 
> At the moment the PHEV Kit is only available from a European Distributor as MD-Tech have only just re-emerged after Enginer went their own way in 2011. They are now looking for Distributors in other countries. The kit now has an E-Mark for the first time, EMC emissions were reduced for the qualification.
> 
> ...


 Took you a whole year to reinvent the past(no longer sold USA) Enginer V6 kit with RFE HV batterys .I know USA people may seem slow, naive, and dummies. Please not seeing anything new ......


----------



## Susho (Jan 4, 2013)

Enginer were not the designers of the original kit, MD-Tech were. 

The kit was not legally permitted for a European distributor until now, because the EMC E-Mark was missing. As many people know the Enginer kit had emission issues, these have been fixed now. 

Nobody is slow, that's just the way it is.

Headway make packs with closer cell impedance levels across the pack, MD-Tech get good prices for them and a two year warranty with the MD-Tech PHEV Kit. RFE warranty was only a year warranty, that's pretty big news for people that worry about battery warranties. MD-Tech warranty is also two years now. 

In Europe we cannot make vehicle propulsion changes or the whole vehicle has to be re-certified for safety, per vehicle that's expensive. EMC, UN regulation 10 applies to all electronic devices attached to vehicles. This kit now has "type" certification for the first time. 

No re-invention, just news. 

A lot of people like this kit because of the price. A lot of people have asked for changes to get the kit stable, MD-Tech were listening and made changes. Anyone in the US can import this kit now. There is no longer a valid non-compete agreement between Enginer and MD-Tech for the US.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Susho said:


> Enginer were not the designers of the original kit, MD-Tech were.
> 
> The kit was not legally permitted for a European distributor until now, because the EMC E-Mark was missing. As many people know the Enginer kit had emission issues, these have been fixed now.
> 
> ...


HOW?
Better yet from where do Import. Maybe Canada or Mexico.

Not sure what EMark is?Please explain
Not sure what/why emission has to do anything with the EV part of a PHEV. I guess just lost translation , culture, and you are more the authority on this subject


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Susho said:


> Enginer were not the designers of the original kit, MD-Tech were.
> 
> The kit was not legally permitted for a European distributor until now
> 
> Headway make packs with closer cell impedance levels across the pack, A lot of people have asked for changes to get the kit stable, MD-Tech were listening and made changes. Anyone in the US can import this kit now. There is no longer a valid non-compete agreement between Enginer and MD-Tech for the US.


Can I contact you to purchase kit?
Do you have 4kw and 8kw kits?
I need price to Dallas Texas area USA /North America with shipping cost?
Please PM or email [email protected]


----------



## Susho (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, Sorry fort the delay, I didn't get the automatic heads up "someone has replied to a thread"

You can order through www.plughybrid.de we simply pass the order on to MD-Tech.

The price for the 4kWh kit is $2995 including shipping to your port. (Same as the MD-Tech website). You then have to cover the costs to clear customs and freight forwarding. 

MD-Tech are not happy with the placement of the second set of batteries in the 8kWh version so are not advertising it.

In the European version we are shipping locally with blind bolts for mounting. You still need to buy these locally, http://www.blindbolt.co.uk/

New features of the kit: 20A output 5000W converter (170-250V Converter) BMS has 0.001V accuracy, new digital temperature sensors, new BMS battery connectors. Steeper curve for power output ensures charging after regen. braking - see plughybrid.de for more details.

MD-Tech are not actively looking for a Distributor in the US but if anyone has a contact of an interested distributor please forward it to MD-Tech, [email protected] or myself [email protected]
You are going to need someone local on the ground for after sales support. Some support can be done remotely from Europe, but returns are going to be expensive to ship.


----------



## Susho (Jan 4, 2013)

> EMC E-Mark , UN regulation 10 .


As Vehicle electronics have advanced over time the vehicle industry has set a level of standards to make sure that any electronic components put in a car do not interfere with any other control systems. *Much like switching your phone off when you are on a plane. *
The UN Transport Regulation 10 covers this and when passed by an accredited laboratory results in the E-Mark award. This is visible on the equipment as a small black circle with an E and a smaller number. For more information see here










You can find it on a production car usually at the bottom of the windows. Even thought the window is not an electronic device the mark on a production vehicle indicates that the whole car has been certified.


----------

